
“That may be good for the world, but it’s not good for us” – Zuckerberg - Sequenza
https://diginomica.com/2018/12/06/that-may-be-good-for-the-world-but-its-not-good-for-us-zuckerberg-facebook-and-your-data/
======
mindcrime
I hate to sound like I'm defending Facebook, but this article is kinda
bullshit. Both the title and the author's "My Take" bit selectively cherry-
pick not a quote, but a few words of a quote, in a way that obscures what was
actually said.

To their credit, the full quote is there in the article, but their "analysis"
ignores it.

What was actually said:

(in the context of a discussion around reciprocity)

 _We’re trying to enable people to share everything they want, and to do it on
Facebook. Sometimes the best way to enable people to share something is to
have a developer build a special purpose app or network for that type of
content and to make that app social by having Facebook plug into it. However,
that may be good for the world but it’s not good for us unless people also
share back to Facebook and that content increases the value of our network. So
ultimately, I think the purpose of platform – even the read side – is to
increase sharing back into Facebook._

